# Where is the orange army?



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it just me or have others noticed a severe drop in hunting activity this gun season? I only saw two hunters along my 15 mile trip to my spot this AM. There were zero hunters on the properties adjacent to where I hunt. No shots in the distance, no nothing. Those properties are usually crowded at this time. I was expecting a big day. It's been very quiet all week.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I figured they would be in full force this morning, I haven't heard much shooting this past am in Richland co think I heard more shots on Monday.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

They're all surrounding me in licking county. There is more hunters on the neighboring properties than I've ever seen. And yet the deer numbers are WAY down from last year here. Six deer total is all I've seen with only one doe giving me a shot so far. You'd think the increased pressure would keep them moving but they must be moving somewhere else.


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

Same in sandusky and northern seneca counties. Corn everywhere with minimal hunters and little deer activity. I have some excellent trail cam pics from night time this week and I found 3 new rubs by my stand so I know they are there. Just moving between the hrs of 7pm and 4am.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Opening day in jefferson where I hunt I heard about 30 shots all day and saw nothin that Tuesday was even more quiet and I was able to see 4 deer however they were a long way out.... Came back home for Wednesday didn't hear a shot other them mine and that was at 10.... I heard hunting license sales were down 18%.... But that's hear say


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I contributed to that stat!! Not because I wanted too though. With a new job, young kids and a pregnant wife, I just didnt have the time this year so I never spent the money on a license.

Based on what I have heard from the group I typically hunt with, I'm guessing the number of hunters has dropped where we hunt as well. Only one deer killed and no one else has really seen anything. This is a group of 10 to 15 guys that typically will take at a minimum, 1 deer each during the gun week.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The areas I hunt, I haven't seen hardly any hunters. One spot use to have a hunter or two on every ridge. This year on wed's I only saw 3 cars on the 2/3 mile road public land... It's like that in most every area I hunt...

I think it kind of stink's, Others will dis-agree though...


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Went out opening day and heard a total of 5 shots ALL DAY!!!! Usually the area has many hunters and plenty of shooting to push deer. This year almost nothing. 

Went out this morning and heard a whopping 6 shots!!!!! 

Nobody was out there hunting. Didnt see a single deer today. 

Worse gun season ever


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

We have corn up all over in wood county and I love it. Now all the road hunters can't run the deer all week and there is going to be all kinds of big bucks left for next year. Its going to be some great bow hunting


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hunted 4 days and only saw 1 deer during legal hunting hours (so excluding the 2 I saw run through the woods as I was leaving tonight around 5:30)

Hardly heard any shots each day. Including our family's property (about 15 hunters throughout the week), property to the left (13 hunters), and property to the right (5 hunters), a total of 7 deer were taken during the week.

Just 3 weeks ago I saw 11 around my stand just in the morning. Most of the corn is still up and we're wondering if that has something to do with it.....

:S:S:S:S:S:S:S


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Hunting Egypt valley in Belmont Co.

Far fewer hunters Mon/Tues, a few more today but still less than years past.

First hour opening day was pathetic. Usually hear a lot more shots, even way off in the distance. Everyone in our group of 5 said they saw far less deer. 

Heard maybe a dozen shots all day today. Partner and I saw two deer and he shot one of them.

I'd say that EV has been hit pretty badly the past few years with the liberal bag limits in Zone C. We've seen less and less for the last 4-5 years.

It's so bad there we left today instead of hunting there tomorrow. Gonna try it at my Uncles in Medina Co.

Opening day down 39% from last year. I'm thinking down over 30% statewide for the year.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I saw far more hunters out Nov. 5th and 12th than I have any point during gun season. I think the increase in bow-hunting popularity has quite a bit to do with it. Many have tagged out or are only hunting does and are not as eager as they could be to brave less than ideal weather. It is pathetic around me as well with absolutely no pressure to move them. 

On a side note, there were tracks in my foot prints and all over the woods when I returned this afternoon @ 2PM (left at 10:00Am). I also think the early setting moon has them not moving in the mornings and instead they are moving in the afternoon more. The only deer I saw all week was between 2:00 and 3:00 and 9:00am- 10:00am. I am also in a suburban area and activity at this time is pretty uncommon.


----------

